# fertility consultants



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good fertility doctor in N Ireland that specialises in implantation failure/chemical pregnancies?  

Many thanks in advance.
Dee x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Dee didnt want to read and run......
have u already been to the Dr's in belfast etc??
sorry i am of no help to you


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

if its immune stuff you are interested in i think you will need to go to england. have asked in the royal and origin and neither believe in it.

though have heard of some GP's doing some of the tests for recurrent miscarriage here so it may be worth checking would they do anything ?


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Dee 

Have you ever heard of the Napro Technology - its meant to be brilliant - they are based in Galway - there is a website called www.fertilitycare.ie - maybe go on there an have a look. I have heard brilliant reports from here, thats my next venture if my IVF is not successful - but positive thinking an all that       

Nic xxxx


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your replys girls.  I actually cycled with the SIMS clinic, Dublin as they do all the immune stuff and I've had the Chicago bloods tests done, which do show up some imbalance in my immune system.  I had ICSI there with a day 3 embryo with IVIG which was negative.  Then I had an FET there with 2 blasts with intralipids which resulted in a chemical pregnancy (preg ended during or shortly after implantation).  I wasn't very impressed with my experience there however as they made a lot of mistakes and I felt that I had to be ahead of the game really being my own doctor.  Anyway I now have had 5 chemical preg (4 were natural) over the last 2 years and am getting quite frustrated!!  

So I'm thinking of having a telephone consultation with Dr Gorgy in London, I emailed him and he told me about various other tests which need to be done, I can arrange for any bloods to be sent via post to him which would be handy!  Interesting what you have said though Galaxy Girl, am aware that Dr Hunter specialises in endo and recurrant miscarriage and hear that he's very good in the endo field anyway.  

I wish all of you the very best, it's such an emotional rollercoaster this game.  Nic I have heard of Napro but wouldn't consider it at this stage to be honest.  I wasn't that impressed from what I'd heard about it.  Then again it's natural which has to be good, the IVF thing is hard on the body with all those drugs.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Dee - think you have helped me more than I helped you!! I didn't know SIMS did immunes! Had got their brochure 6 months or so ago and it didn't mention them so I had an appt all set up in March to go to CARE notts. Then Royal cycle came through - so have still not explored this option .... 
However pity your experience of them was not so good. Obviously my knowledge in all this is woeful!

I'm so sorry you've had 6 chemical preg. it must be devastating. I have been doing some reading on the immune boards and Dr Gorgy does sound very good. I hope you get all the answers you need and that the next cycle wil be the one.


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad I've provided you with some information Galaxy Girl!  Sims much closer than Care and if you live in the North you can easily get the Enterprise down to Dublin and then get the Luas out to Dundrum.  I actually quite enjoyed the trips down on the train!  However for EC and ET my DH drove of course!  I wish you all the best.  Dr Omar is the specialist in the immune issues, he does seem to know what he's talking about but you kind of need to be on the ball.  It's very expensive, my fresh cycle worked out about 10,000 with all the Chicago tests and to be honest I felt that I didn't get the personal service I would have expected for that sort of money so don't rule out Care just yet!!  Do your research.  I think if I'm doing it again I would go to the ARGC as although it's expensive at least they see you every day and monitor you closely.  All the very best x


----------

